# 3-Axis Talking Skull using Walgreen's $3.99 Blow-Mold Skull



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

I was checking out the Halloween stuff at Walgreens and saw their life-sized blow-mold skulls with movable jaw and thought that it might be possible to make a 3-axis talking skull out of it as it looks pretty similar to a Lindberg or Bucky skull. The 2 biggest pluses to using this skull were the price ($3.99!) and it is super light - the minus was that the skull was all in one piece. So, I bought one and cut the top of the skull off (hardest part of process, but still pretty simple). I then traced out and laser-cut a light-weight skull plate made of 3/16" plywood, mounted everything, hooked it to my controller and it looks great! (IMO). The mechanism is a modified GYS-type design that I made for my Lindbergs. Here is a PhotoBucket link to a video and some pictures:

http://s1006.photobucket.com/user/jw...3-Axis%20Skull

Needless to say, I went back to Walgreens and bought up the rest of their skulls!!!


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't open the video, photobucket says it doesn't exist.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry - Does this work?:

Walgreens 3-Axis Skull Photos by jwheat058 | Photobucket


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Impressive! I actually like the foam skull better. It has more character.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

BTH, Yes, the Wally skull comes weathered-looking, so I don't have to do much to it. The Lindberg is really clean looking, so it needs a little corpsing to give it character. Also, the Wally skull is slightly bigger with more room in the cavity. Might start looking at adding movable eyes...


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome job! I'm going to go pick up some of those. Can you share your linkage setup?


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Me too. Will head down today and get one...or two...or (you know the drill).

Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

SavageEye - Thanks for the compliments! The mechanism is based on the 1st generation GYS skull. I made a few modifications to "tighten" it up and to make assembly and installation easier. Here is another PhotoBucket link that shows some good pictures:

http://s1006.photobucket.com/user/jwheat058/library/Lindberg%20Skull%20Mechanism%20For%20Sale

Lightman - Yes, I might have to go hit another Walgreens as these will all disappear in about 2 weeks and then you won't be able to get them again until next year! Gotta have a few to play with until then! Ha!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Went to Walgreens and bought 5 Wally Skulls plus 2 mini skulls. Now to animate them...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Atom, awesome project! I bought a few of those exact same skulls. Would you be willing to share your base plate DXF file? It looks like a perfect fit. I bought an "educational" skull last year, but that thing was so dense and heavy that I became frustrated and parked the project. These are cheap enough that if I completely thrash it, I'm only out 4 bucks- that's my kind of foundation!
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mike - PM me with your email and I'll send it to you...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Very nice!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Pumpkin5, Pod! I'm trying hard to chizle (sp?) the price of this down enough so that us poor haunters can afford something cool for their haunts!


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Atom, I really appreciate it 
I'll let you know how it goes.
-Mike


----------

